# Riccordia Riccordia Riccordia!!!



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I let them take up a third of the tank, they are awesome.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool! I like them as well i have a dedicated spot for them in my tank.
Get on a local reef club and start trading for others. 
Very nice ricordia yuma's there though.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll try to get one to hop on a separate rock if you're interested, didn't you have some orange ones? It's odd, I don't see them in the reef stores for some reason.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome pictures ace..looking good


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice!!!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i love those, im puttin sum in my 29


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

very nice acestro.!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks, I had to nab a sick fish out of there so they aren't happy right now...(rearrangement, etc.)


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i hate catching fish.. i just let them die after a few tries.. i get mad once i have to move corals and rocks.. then more moving.. blah.. either get your immune system up to date or die and i'll get a new fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got to agree. The tang died anyhow this morning







No more stress on the reef.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry to hear.. maybe he was having liver issues.. thats what the lfs guy told me once about tangs, once they get skinny and weak its most likely a liver issue and they'll die within a week or so, dono, thats what he told me
well time for new fish then?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

very nice. i have been thinking of starting a sw tank


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> sorry to hear.. maybe he was having liver issues.. thats what the lfs guy told me once about tangs, once they get skinny and weak its most likely a liver issue and they'll die within a week or so, dono, thats what he told me
> well time for new fish then?
> [snapback]860926[/snapback]​


Yeah, sort of. I'm actually trying to have less fish in the reef for now. But I got some fish for another tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that makes me want to try corals agian
they look great


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

WOOOOOOOW....i want some of THOSE when i set up my marine tank!!!

great pics man!


----------

